# Amish as Preppers?



## BandOfBroz (Dec 31, 2011)

I was wondering about this. I know they store a lot of food, thus would be high targets if the SHTF. I'm wondering how they are going to defend themselves if they don't have guns (or do they?). Not for sure since most of them are against guns. Just a thought.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

In a situation like SHTF, I hope they re-think their values to survive, maybe you could propose a security plan for them and live on the outside of the land supporting them/helping them with daily tasks.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

OR Mormons, they are known to store food. Finding out who is a mormon though will have its own set of problems. You probably won't even see Mormons after SHTF they'll be sitting inside eating.


----------



## ratherbpreppin (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm glad to see families "prepping" like LDS, Amish, Mormons, because they should had been doing this a long time ago. Now its a reality.


----------



## Wife 1.0 (Mar 23, 2012)

The LDS (the devout ones) prep for sure. The Amish/Mennonites/Charity fellowship folks are going to be HUGE targets. When the SHTF in PA they're gonners. I have friends that are Mennonite/Charity-(they are like hellfire and brimstone Amish) the husband told me when we attended their church for a while that they leave their door unlocked and that they might be "called to suffer" for Christ. I asked "what about your wife and children you're not just going to let them get raped and murdered are you?" He said "they might be called to suffer". They take "turn the other cheek" SERIOUSLY. I can only hope they wake up and smell the coffee when (Lord forbid) someone does try to rape/murder their family. A friend told me a story about some Mennonites he knew in Mexico that some men broke in and raped repeatedly in the other room a woman staying with these people the people had rifles (for hunting) but didn't take up arms (the men) they just sat there and let her get raped. This is something I feel STRONGLY about since my family (my husband and myself) almost joined these people but the "non resistant" stuff was the straw that broke the camel's back. There's NO WAY I could ever just sit by and allow some punk to rape/kill my kids or myself. (and my husband wouldn't let'em either) 

Bottom line the Amish and Mennonites/Charity will be toast when the SHTF...they got houses with wells/animals/gardens...

I told my husband that in a SHTF situation people will become locusts and they seek and devour whatever they can and still die off because they are so lazy they don't know how to take care of or butcher animals right or garden. TV and sports watching on the couch eating fast food is what they are used to. 

wife 1.0


----------



## errorborne (Mar 16, 2012)

I go to an Amish farmers market about once a week. Good folks, very practical. In a situation of heightened mayhem I wouldn't count on an Amish family to let somebody break in and take all their supplies. They do have guns. Another problem for those who would target the Amish is they have to get to them. Amish farms are intermingled with other farms. You can't look them up in a phone book the way you could a foodwarehouse or distributer. They havev good relations with their neighbors. So wandering into the coutnry side looking to rob "softer targets" means that one would have to move amongst less religioiously inclined rural residents who may not take kindly to a raiding party.

I am sure some people will try, their success will be much less than those who simply ask for charity or permission to hunt or trap in the farmers fields (Amish or not).

http://amishamerica.com/do-amish-use-guns/

As for Mormons, the church is very structured and already has an internal welfare system. I suspect that if society was only partially broken down that the church leaders would work with local communities to help their neighbors (and to prevent members homes from being looted). If it is TEOTWAWKI then you will mst likely find that the Mormons who have taken the time to prepare to eat for a year have also prepared to defend the food. If you have a neighbor who is a Mormon ask about getting cans of staples at cost to prepare your own family. Or just go to the churches website and order food.


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

Very few...none actually...Amish in our area. We do have some Mennonites. They are great people and first to any diaster scene to offer their help. They too live mainly off their land and sale their extra crops, eggs and livestock locally. For some reason I get the feeling that these people have plans and will gather together and defend what is theirs. Mormons on the other hand we seem to have plenty off. It is a common joke around my friends and family that the first place they will go when SHTF is to the mormons homes since they almost all maintain a year's supply of food. There are several living in my neighborhood and from talking to them I can tell that they do NOT believe in firearms or even violence. They will go down fast when SHTF.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I am Mormon, though not very good at it. Haven't been to church in over 2 years. Do lot's of stuff I'm not supposed to, drink beer, coffee, smoke. Ya' know, all the things that are frowned upon. And, for one poster, LDS and Mormon are the same thing...  

And yes, we are advised to prepare and have at least a one year food store for each member of the family. And we do have "internal help" if needed. It's called the Storehouse. This is where members in need can go to get food, toiletries, cleaning supplies etc.; However, those orders are placed by what's called the Relief Society (women of the church) and the order must be approved by that members designated Bishop. Whatever is on that list, is what you get. Nothing more, nothing less.

The church is well known for it's cannery efforts. And you can volunteer at the cannery filling not only "commercial orders" such as those mentioned earlier, but canning your own goods as well at a reduced cost. But, as any preparedness effort goes, your ability to prepare is limited by your ability to finance it. So it's not like going "hey, my neighbor is a Mormon, he's got food". That may very well not be the case and is certainly a stereotype. 

What I can say is this; Lots of Mormons like guns. Lots of Mormons are well armed, well practiced and not afraid to use them. Or join up with their other Mormon neighbors who have guns as well. Mormons have a history of not backing down from a good fight, whether called upon to fight by the government, or of their own volition to protect themselves. I thought I was a gun enthusiast, until some of them have opened their safes and my jaw dropped.

In closing, the Mormon Church has often been the first one on the scene of a natural disaster, offering aid, truckloads of food, supplies and volunteers. Often times, well ahead of the Red Cross and FEMA. And around the world, are more often than not, the first, and at times, the only relief agency to show up for days, or at all. 

::redsnipe::


----------



## C5GUY (Mar 22, 2012)

I know three young families of mormons that live in my hood fairly well and they detest guns and violence of any type. Also we have had 3 major weather events in my area and I have NEVER seen the first sign of any mormon churches there to help or offer assistance even though there is a large mormon presence in this area. These are the actual facts that I base my opinions on.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

C5GUY said:


> I know three young families of mormons that live in my hood fairly well and they detest guns and violence of any type. Also we have had 3 major weather events in my area and I have NEVER seen the first sign of any mormon churches there to help or offer assistance even though there is a large mormon presence in this area. These are the actual facts that I base my opinions on.


I said "lot of Mormons", not "all Mormons" like guns. And with this younger generation, it is no surprise about someone who is Mormon detesting guns. It's not a rule of being a member that you have to like guns. And I think we should all detest violence. I do. However I'm also willing to use violence to protect myself. I've used violence to affect arrests. Doesn't mean I enjoy it. As for not seeing any signs of Mormons in your area after a major weather event, I'm sorry. But they also don't roll in with their name spilled all over the side of a trailer either. And I am not here to preach nor protect the Mormon Church. As I stated, I am considered a "jack mormon". And while these may be your experiences, to you, they are indeed fact. But rarely is anything ever an "always", nor is it always a "never". It's a logical improbability.

And if I offended you by my earlier post, or this one, I apologize as it was not my intent. I was simply trying to address some misconceptions.

Regards


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah we all have different experiences and perceptions of different factions/religions and such, we all have to remember that things are always seen different through others' eyes!

I honestly have never met a morman person, or at least they never told me they were! I'd definitely pick their brain for a bit!


----------

